# Pork hide treats



## teddysteatime (Jan 19, 2007)

I have primarily used the organic snacks, and solid gold food. A friend of mine has given my pooch some ranch rewards braided pork hide chews. I don't know anything about these and was wondering if they are not nutrious for the dog....I am currently giving him bull sticks to chew on but know nothing about pork hide chews, what are your thoughts? I find I am pretty fussing about what he ingests and only want to give him the best. 
Any help or other great snack ideas I would appreciate.
Thank you


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I give my golden pig ears here and there. She has never had a problem with them. Everyone has their view on rawhides, but I would imagen they are not good for a dog everyday.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I usually check out the info on anything I give them. I'm very cautious about anything produced in China as are many of the chicken jerky treats on the markets right now. But most of the prok rolls I've found are not processed the same as rawhide, much less chemicals. But youhave to read the labels.


----------



## teddysteatime (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I will try and get a copy of the label, but didn't even think about the China issue.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

pork chews are really fatty so give them in moderation. i'll give my dog a little bit of a pig's ear to chew on now and then but only a finger sized peice (you can cut them with kitchen scissors).

i got him one of those pig hide chews once and threw it out that day. they smell disgusting and they make the dog smell too because they hold onto it with their paws so their legs get all smelly.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs have had some pork rolls from Costco recently. A bag of 42 was only $10. Against my rule of "made in China" I bought them anyway. 

They have also likes the braided pork bones from Petedge or JeffersPet online. It is like pork flossies knotted into bone shapes. Kind of a mess when the strands break apart after a while, but fun while it lasted!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Pigs ears, rawhide chews, beef or pork, cow hooves, and even bully sticks are all loaded with chemicals that I, personally, wouldn't consider giving to a living creature. Then you have the Greenies, Nylabones, (rawhide chews, again) and other, too-numerous-to-list chewies, including the aforementioned above, that are dangerous because of the potential for intestinal blockage, resulting in pain, horrific suffering, expensive surgery (that may or may not save the dog) costing $2,500 and up, and/or ending in death. The risks far outweigh any reason for giving these kind of things to my dogs, so I don't. My dogs are quite content with their raw bones (marrow and knuckle bones), which they may only enjoy under my supervision, or, Kongs. I don't think they're being deprived!


----------

